# King Dining Table



## llee780 (Mar 29, 2009)

We just purchased a Outback 270BH. We have a king dining nook and the table wobbles some. Has anyone solved had this problem?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Check the table and be sure it's well seated onto the pillars. Many of us have found that it was not. Pushing down squarely, all the way around, and being certain that it's "locked down" has made a huge difference for many of us. Good luck!


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

The only way would be to buy a higher grade machined aluminum base and post system to replace the 2 stamped steel posts and bases you have. The tolerances on the cheaper steel posts are just not very good.

We also have one and feel you pain. And that annoying squeaking......

C


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

You may need to replace the screws on the bases with longer ones. We had this problem too, the base actually came off because the screws weren't long enough to bite into the wood. Once I replaced the screws with longer ones the table felt very secure. Hope this helps.

Brad


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

You could check the screws at the metal base. Mine were loose, so I tightened them up and by doing so the cheap screw got pulled out of the plywood when making it into a bed. 








So thanks to this site I bought 12 furniture thread inserts and machine bolts. 
http://www.ezlok.com/InsertsWood/hardWood.html
Problem solved. Easy to install, took about an hour to do all 12. Available at a local hardware store.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> You could check the screws at the metal base. Mine were loose, so I tightened them up and by doing so the cheap screw got pulled out of the plywood when making it into a bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This method is the safest way to strengthen the table base without fear of over tightening the screws and pulling them out. Be careful what ever you do and inspect the bottom of the slide when you are done to make sure you have nothing sticking down to drag on the floor when you bring the slide in.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

There seems to be 2 different issues here. My bases are good and tight, the problem I am having is the tapered steel tubes will not fit good enough to give a wobble free table. Now, I have a boat with machined aluminum tubes, and it fits tight. Sometimes, too tight as you have to give it a good twist and pull to release it.

I am thinking of getting these tubes to go in my camper, but have to see if the bases there are compatible. (I am betting not)

While we are on the subject, the boat has a little round table about 2 ft in diameter. I am wondering about getting one of these to put up on just one of the tubes to have a place to set drinks while visiting or watching TV. That way, I get the effects of the full surround seating, but with a small table to set stuff.

C


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Compulynx said:


> There seems to be 2 different issues here. My bases are good and tight, the problem I am having is the tapered steel tubes will not fit good enough to give a wobble free table. Now, I have a boat with machined aluminum tubes, and it fits tight. Sometimes, too tight as you have to give it a good twist and pull to release it.
> 
> I am thinking of getting these tubes to go in my camper, but have to see if the bases there are compatible. (I am betting not)
> 
> ...


Let me know how that works out..........I need to do something on ours.................i was thinking along using whats there but using or devising some type of a cam type tightening device top & bottom on both posts that would lock or seat them fully in place........... 
Reality is time is short..........i would rather go in the direction you are........if it works............

Let me know

Thanks,
Clarke


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Our dealer suggested cutting a piece of T Shirt material and using that to tighten up the fit, if we felt that it was too loose. Not a very elegant solution, I have to admit, but I'm sure it would work.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

If you dont want to remove the table easily you could stick the poles in the holes with the table off and put a piece of wood over the tops and smack them down with a rubber mallett. That would tighten them up but may be hard to remove them later. Just a thought.


----------

